# Upgrade



## Michael Morris (Aug 15, 2006)

By Christmas I intend to have us on vbulletin 3.6 even if it kills me (and from the amount of changes that need to be done it just may). This is the thread for the public to discuss the upcoming upgrade of the site to vbulletin 3.6


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweet!

Does this mean that it won't mark all threads as read if we're off site for more than an hour?  Or that will at least become an option? (Like CM)


----------



## cybertalus (Aug 15, 2006)

Is there anything that folks like me who can't program can do to help?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2006)

cybertalus said:
			
		

> Is there anything that folks like me who can't program can do to help?




Pray!


----------



## Cheiromancer (Aug 15, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Pray!




I'm on it!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2006)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> I'm on it!




You can put in a good word for us.


----------



## Roudi (Aug 15, 2006)

What exactly will this upgrade mean for the boards?


----------



## Bront (Aug 15, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Pay!



Fixed it for you


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 15, 2006)

Are the boards currently on 3.0?


----------



## BadMojo (Aug 15, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Pray!




I can sacrifice a chicken for you.  I sure do love chicken.  I'll sacrifice a few biscuits along with that chicken.

The US biscuit.  Not the UK biscuit.  Somewhat like a scone, but even that simple statement has been the subject of decades of debate between baked goods scholars in both the US and UK.

Anyway, I digress.  Good luck!


----------



## Morrus (Aug 15, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are the boards currently on 3.0?




I was wondering when 4th Edition came out, myself.


----------



## Steverooo (Aug 15, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are the boards currently on 3.0?




EN World 
is powered by 
Vbulletin 3 
© 2000-2004 Jelsoft Enterprises Ltd.
All rights reserved.


----------



## Michael Morris (Aug 15, 2006)

In an attempt to make hacker's lives a little more problematic I hid the exact revision we are on by removing it from the footer (Jelsoft allows this only if you at least state you are on vBulletin 3).  However, the exact version we are on is 3.0.7 (If they see this thread oh well).


----------



## Dimwhit (Aug 15, 2006)

Roudi said:
			
		

> What exactly will this upgrade mean for the boards?



 If all goes well, nothing but improved functionality.

Good luck, Spoony!


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 15, 2006)

Roudi said:
			
		

> What exactly will this upgrade mean for the boards?



If we're good, we might get a Table tag. 

*Prays*

*Writes to Santa*

*Prays some more for a table tag*


----------



## Mark CMG (Aug 15, 2006)

I suggest the server be moved out of potential hurricane paths.


----------



## BOZ (Aug 15, 2006)

You Win!


----------



## cybertalus (Aug 15, 2006)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Pray!




Sure, if you think getting the attention of deities of chaos, trickery, madness, and rock & roll will actually _help_ the situation....

Seriously, if there's a need for beta-testing (especially with Opera), or other moderately technical stuff (like "strip all the bold, italic, and underline HTML tags from this file and send it back to me"), I'd be glad to help out.


----------

